
Inside Amazon’s $3.5M competition to make Alexa chat like a human - deegles
https://www.theverge.com/2018/6/13/17453994/amazon-alexa-prize-2018-competition-conversational-ai-chatbots
======
sharemywin
wish there was an open version of this.

